# VBScript: Link (in Formular) mit Standardbrowser öffnen



## grrmpf (30. November 2006)

Hallo! 
Ich schaffe es nicht, den Standardbrowser in VBScript anzusprechen, um eine bestimmte Internetseite zu öffnen. Kann mir einer sagen, wie der Code dazu aussieht? Ich stecke in den Anfängen der Programmierung, insbesondere was VBScript angeht. Wie ich bereits gelernt habe, soll der Shell Execute-Befehl nicht funktionieren mit VBS!?
Bisher kriege ich es nur hin, direkt auf den Interent Explorer zuzugreifen, was aber nicht ausreicht, da es mittlerweile ja ein paar mehr Browser gibt ...
Wer kann mir helfen?
Gruß


----------

